# Do You See What I See?



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

As I age it's important to me that I keep my senses in good working order, brain training to the extent that I don't forget I have one. Along with that I enjoy viewing all types of videos online, but sometimes mute the sound to keep headaches calmer. So, I'm sitting and viewing this video without sound:

http://www.wimp.com/pelicanfly

and so the question is, do you see what I see? 

It took the flapping wings for me to put it into the proper perspective. I've got to get some control over my visual perception before next month. I have to get my drivers license renewed.


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

No. I don't. lol.


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

I can not die not knowing what you see. PLEASE!!!!!:nono:


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Important to remember I have the sound muted:

hmm, ok, pretend you're a man without clothing and you're doing this video while running on the beach. As protection you've capped it with a white plastic helmet. . . are those blinking black eyeballs? whoa, wings! Key in thought music "and I'm proud to be an American where at least I know I'm free..."


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

I hate viewing videos - what ever happened to reading?


----------

